# Festplattenzugriffssperre umgehen?



## Java Chris (14. Jul 2006)

kann man irgendwie die festplatte sperre umgehen? ich muss umbedingt auf die festplatte zugreifen können, da sich dort files für eine auswertung befinden. 

vll mit einer warnung an den benutzer, dass das programm sich auf den festplattenspeicher stürzt, or so


----------



## AlArenal (14. Jul 2006)

Hardwaresperre?
BIOS-Sperre?
Verschlüsselung über OS?
Sperre/Verschlüsselung über Drittsoftware?

Aber vor allem:
Zusammenhang mit "Java Applets & Java Webstart"???


----------



## Java Chris (14. Jul 2006)

nen applet verbietet doch den zugriff auf die den lokalen speicher (harddisk) also ich kann keine lokalen  files lesen, doch dass muss ich irgendwie können/tun und auf den webserver hochladen mit über 200mb ist ein bisschen zu viel


----------



## Java Chris (14. Jul 2006)

und eclipse erzeugt beim ausführen immer eine 
java.policy.applet

```
grant {
  permission java.security.AllPermission;
};
```

also müsste es doch irgendwie funktionieren oda?


----------



## AlArenal (14. Jul 2006)

Stichwort "Signieren von Applets / JAR-Dateien".


----------



## Java Chris (14. Jul 2006)

kk thx


----------

